# Mrg 3/4



## Tin (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll be there with mishka tomorrow. If anyone is interested in making some turns pm me.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2015)

So how was the Glen?


----------



## Tin (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome. Up to 6" of untracked stuff in the woods. Main trails had some hard bumps but were still fun. Found some great stashes in Cantalope and 20th.


----------



## mishka (Mar 5, 2015)

Tin said:


> . Found some great stashes in Cantalope and 20th.




http://userpages.umbc.edu/~akotov1/images/propaganda/quiet.jpg





Don't be a big mouth! Enemy could be listening!( translation)


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 6, 2015)

That's funny!!


----------

